
Bing Is Now Your Default Search Engine On IE6, Whether You Like It Or Not - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/02/oops-bing-is-now-your-default-search-engine-on-ie6-whether-you-like-it-or-not/
======
sven
> Given that Microsoft has long been the target of antitrust cases, there’s no
> way the company would have done this on purpose.

Yeah - right. I suppose exactly so.

